# A few Ibiza pics (warning DUCK FACE!!!)



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's a few snaps from my week away. Feel free to take lots of p1ss


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice ladies.

Decent amount of gunnage on show.

9/10


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

you like the ladies then eh? major boobage on last one!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

How many of them chicks got it and which ones??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

please tell me you smashed some of them??

if not FAIL!!!!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nice pics man, really hoping you nailed at least one of them....

some critique if i may, triceps are letting the side down....


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice ladies. Lots of them!!!

Thats Ibiza alright. 

You need to train triceps:thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice selection of shrink fit t-shirts and v-necks - very subtle :thumbup1:

Also a nice selection of bicep slags :thumbup1:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice pics mate, looking good, alot of nice chicks, looks like you had a cracking time!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I honestly posted that w/o seeing other post. Must have been the same time.

Start dipping pal, will make a lot of difference.You have long arms


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

vlb said:


> nice pics man, really hoping you nailed at least one of them....
> 
> some critique if i may, triceps are letting the side down....


Haha, talk about p1ssing on his chips.

Nice one Rack, lucky sod :rockon:


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

hot ladies floating about, did you dip the stick though?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

The blonde in the blue top with the long diff colour ear rings looks.....

well i'd chop my little toe off to do bad things to her.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

some small guys there 

nice girls though


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

what worries me is the pic with the guy flashing his ass.look at the dude behind him playing with his nipples while staring:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Nope I didn't nail any of them! I stayed a good boy for a couple of reasons. 1 of them being I was smashed out of my head every night.

As for the triceps, yep they defo need a lot of work. Never noticed it til I lost a lot of fat.

I've got one somewhere of a girl who just came up and licked my nipple, I wasn't impressed as you'll soon see why lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Living proof that even ugly people with muscles can pull fit birds. Well done mate........

:thumb:

Great pics.


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

Sy. said:


> Looks like a blast..
> 
> *I hope you know the guy on the left in the fourth pic down.. hes staring at your junk rather intensely * :lol:
> 
> On another note some of those birds are tidy as fvck


While touching his nipples :lol:

Nice pics though. Last pic they're falling out!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

If I say you wearing that white n veck in public id probably slap you!

Other than that good pics!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Far Far far too tame for Befa....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't believe I forgot this one


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like you had a gooden mate! Im off on hols again on the 22nd wooop!

Also may be going on hols again next month to Ibiza as well 

I hope so, ive never been!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

16 different ladies

SOME SERIOUSLY GAY deep v neck t shirts

and some horrible pouting

=

great trip by the looks of it


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

The best bird is 6th pic down in the middle,she is hot:thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Miss BC, you cut me deep........... but the truth hurts 

The best girl for me is the one in the black dress, 3rd one from bottom. She was from Oz and abslutley awesome, pic doesn't do her justice. I got her number and lost it. Proper gutted


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

stevens said:


> what worries me is the pic with the guy flashing his ass.look at the dude behind him playing with his nipples while staring:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: lmao, good spot


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

stevens said:


> what worries me is the pic with the guy flashing his ass.look at the dude behind him playing with his nipples while staring:lol: :lol: :lol:


Says the guy with a picture of naked James Bond on his avvi


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The guy rubbin his nips was trying to show off infront of some girls. I out did him. Although think he only started rubbing his nips after he saw my ass


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you pic up your little brothers t-shirts by mistake???


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

scottish676 said:


> Did you pic up your little brothers t-shirts by mistake???


Or his little brothers?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

All the t-shirts are Small TopMan ones. Easy to get on but had to rip them off. Plus I couldn't bloody breathe out!!


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

stow said:


> *Or his little brothers*?


???


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

stow said:


> Says the guy with a picture of naked James Bond on his avvi


says the guy with the gayest tattoo ever:rolleyes:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

so you went to ibiza, and just took pics of you stood with fit birds?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep, about an hour after all pics were took I was in the big clubs and errrrrrm out of it. Fail I know, but I kinda got someone here waiting for me


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

stow said:


> Or his little brothers?


i dont get it :cool2:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

youngest brother.

Sort of.

Ok it wasn't funny

(Meaning his little brother's little brother)


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

stevens said:


> says the guy with the gayest tattoo ever:rolleyes:


Think it was dust on the camera lens


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

stow said:


> youngest brother.
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> ...


:laugh: I get ya now lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

your not realy big enough to pull off the tight t look are you mate? lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> your not realy big enough to pull off the tight t look are you mate? lol


I'm working on it, give me a year


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Wait till WEEMAN see's this thread.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RACK said:


> Miss BC, you cut me deep........... but the truth hurts


:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol love winding every one up on this site i bet you sitting there now with a little sicky feeling in gut now? lol messin with ya mate but atleast now i know youll stuff ya face to day and get one or two extra reps to day......


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhhh the infamous uber tight, slashed to the navel pulling t-shirt


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm blaming weeman for the open chest top! He made me do it haha


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

looks like had quality time out there mate. Some them birds are fit as ****!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Quack quack!!!!

The v-neck t-shirt I can live with but not the duck face John!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol love winding every one up on this site i bet you sitting there now with a little sicky feeling in gut now? lol messin with ya mate but atleast now i know youll stuff ya face to day and get one or two extra reps to day......


Best put down yet mate 

Seriously I got more **** took out of me over there by girls than I did when I was fat.

Seems like all they want these days are the skinny, love sick, pretty boy types from twilight.

The questions I mostly got asked were;

Do you go to the gym

What have you been taking

Can we have a gun show pic (lucky they didn't want tricep shot!!!)

Plus putting pics like this up you gotta be ready to have the p1ss took. If ya can't laugh at ya self, there's no point


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Zara, it was all for a bet with my mate (who looks like the actor Scott Caan) he bet he had a better pout than me. I wasn't having it!!!

I was even teach girls how to do it hahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> Best put down yet mate
> 
> Seriously I got more **** took out of me over there by girls than I did when I was fat.
> 
> ...


Normally I'd object to that type.... but it seems that Kellan Lutz and Taylor Lautner appear to be growing up (and more to the point, filling out....) rather nicely..... :whistling:  :devil2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

To be fair that Kellan Lutz guy have grown up a lot. I saw him on Alan Carr I think it was the other night and he looks bigger than in New Moon (sh1t, it's a good job I didn't have my V-Necked shirt on typing that, I might have started rubbing my nips haha)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cant believe all those girls and you didnt get a shag pal


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

RACK said:


> Best put down yet mate
> 
> Seriously I got more **** took out of me over there by girls than I did when I was fat.
> 
> ...


mate i think the women take p1ss as a way of trying to put you in place? they think fuk he looks better then all the skinny cnuts but i bet he knowes it! yea he must do hes in a tight v neck so he thinks he looks the nuts! all though i want his nuts in my face i cant let him know as it will further enlarge his ego!

this is what i think any way its just like a fat giy can take top off and walk down the road no one looks or sais any thing (as its the norm) a skinny guy who dnt train but has abs as so skinny he is natty sub 7% but at 6ft tall weighs in at 11stn lol can take his top off and ppl look and think/say he looks good/nice shape big guy sub 10% bf takes top off and gets sniggered at and ppl look and think/say who does that cock think he is? lol its jelousy mate and like i said they want ya balls in face! lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like you had fun mate but you also look to sober!!

90% of my pics I would be off my face dribbling lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> cant believe all those girls and you didnt get a shag pal


at least he gets them around him in 1st place lol un like hilly, hillys just another ugly guy? lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@hilly, trust me mate if you want sex there it's easy as hell. I was kinda with someone back here and had just had my ass kicked by karma so didn't fancy risking it. Knowing I could was good enough (see Jem I'm not a tart!!! haha)

@big Jim, words out of my mouth!!! I like having a laugh when I'm out but everyone comes up thinking I'm up my own a55, I'm pretty quiet truth be told. Most of the girls who came up actually asked me about training and were really nice as they were into it. I had a NUTS model come up to me and started ripping into me, I was only stood having a drink. I casually turned to her and said "you need to seriously re-think your make-up darling. You look foooking minging! and as for you in those hot pants.... get real!" She soon left me alone.

@Jay, That's about as drunk as I look all the time. Well apart from when I'm trying to p1ss and walk at the same time


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> at least he gets them around him in 1st place lol un like hilly, hillys just another ugly guy? lol


LMAO, im ugly i admit that but i never go without girls pal so must be doing something right :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> LMAO, *im ugly i admit that* but i never go without girls pal so must be doing something right :thumb:


lol what is up with the bord to day i try to take p1ss and ppl just take it and agree lol weres the fight in some of you to day lol keep it then mate lol glad the nob is nice and wet im engaged (prob sp that wrong as im a spak) and you prob get more wet dick then i do lol the mrs finishes work as i start so neversee er any more lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol what is up with the bord to day i try to take p1ss and ppl just take it and agree lol weres the fight in some of you to day lol keep it then mate lol glad the nob is nice and wet im engaged (prob sp that wrong as im a spak) and you prob get more wet dick then i do lol the mrs finishes work as i start so neversee er any more lol


haha bless ya, ure not married and already ure sleeping seperatly :lol:


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

LMAO, yes RACK!!

Incredibly tight t-shirts as expected, and a vest!!! you sir are my hero!

were the girls wet over your guns? [  ]


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> haha bless ya, ure not married and already ure sleeping seperatly :lol:


lol i know its not on! we do sleep to gether but if i do railway work i dnt see er at all thats main reason iv not gon full time get a little more free time with the pub but still dnt see er all that much then lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

AWG said:


> LMAO, yes RACK!!
> 
> Incredibly tight t-shirts as expected, and a vest!!! you sir are my hero!
> 
> were the girls wet over your guns? [  ]


Couldn't let ya down could I bro hahaha, They took a bit of p1ss but soon came round to the idea.

It also helps I have nips that look like chocolate buttons haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> To be fair that Kellan Lutz guy have grown up a lot. I saw him on Alan Carr I think it was the other night and he looks bigger than in New Moon (sh1t, it's a good job I didn't have my V-Necked shirt on typing that, I might have started rubbing my nips haha)


Yup...... I saw it too..... Niiiiiice.....


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

women seem to like humorously dressed men


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i know its not on! we do sleep to gether but if i do railway work i dnt see er at all thats main reason iv not gon full time get a little more free time with the pub *but still dnt see er all that much then* lol


 thats why your still together:lol::laugh: :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

fvck sake you must shop at mother care WAYYY more then I do. :lol: !


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

You are the dead ringer for that spanish Synthol guy hahaha, decent girls tho bud, reps for the pulling


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> thats why your still together:lol::laugh: :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> i only read as far as didnt nail any
> 
> then i tutted and cropped u out of every pic and facebooked em all !lol


FPMSL!!!! I have to admit massive fail mate. PS, they're all on my facebook already. Except on mine, I attached your arms


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ladies and Guns! SORTED


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

The blonde in the blue top tho......god dam!!!!


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

RACK said:


> Couldn't let ya down could I bro hahaha, They took a bit of p1ss but soon came round to the idea.
> 
> It also helps I have nips that look like chocolate buttons haha


you never let me down RACK lol

Hopefully be going on holiday with the lads next year (ideas being thrown around atm) I'm hoping to out-pout/pull/tight T-shirt you


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It can never be done. My pout gets stronger each year and I'm officially going to be sponsers by "Baby GAP" for next years Ibiza outing


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Scott, I had a straw shaped like a cock I got my mate to lick if that counts lol!!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Did you smash any of these birds?

If so. Thumbs up, my man.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like a fun holiday but that white shirt is so silly looking even i Con the Master of Douchebag Clothing would not wear that LOL


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

The only thing I managed to pull in Ibiza was a tranny and a welsh lass, and I'm not joking either.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> The only thing I managed to pull in Ibiza was a tranny and a welsh lass, and I'm not joking either.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Looks like a fun holiday but that white shirt is so silly looking even i Con the Master of Douchebag Clothing would not wear that LOL


x2 :lol: the black one is basically a vest too.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice gunshow for the ladies...

But damn that shirt :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

CRD said:


> Which one are you most ashamed about looking back?


Definitely the welsh lass, tranny was a much better shag.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The t shirts were purely for holiday. The sleves come up as they ride up.

To be fair after 5 pints of vodka red bull I'd have gone out in a tutu haha (whch would've prob been less embarrassing!)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good pics mate  looks ace! so gona go next year :thumb:

couple of things to note lol.. 1.ass looks a little red :lol: nipple rubbing dude been spanking ya ? haha, 2. in that pic where youve got the grey top on, looks like you could have easily banged that bird with the way shes on you  lol and finally, thank god you kept your banging at bay, the first pic where youve got the mr men top on and your with those 2 birds, they look about my age mate :lol: ,

some of the pics but you do look big!!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

i like your tatts


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

stephy said:


> i like your tatts


If thats you in your avi, i like your "tatts"!!!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Rosko said:


> If thats you in your avi, i like your "tatts"!!!!


that more than the rest made me laugh.

Cracking t-shirts mate. Why train if not to stretch t-shirt fabric!!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

BillC said:


> that more than the rest made me laugh.


I couldn't resist, that comment was just asking for it!!! 

(Hope didn't offend you Stephy) :beer:

Anyway, about the holiday, well played, respect, 10/10 for tight top wearage!! :rockon:

BUT, 0/10 for not doing the horizontal Tango with any of the ladies!!! :ban: :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

that white v neck is just a travesty.

BUT some of those birds werent too bad.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Rosko said:


> If thats you in your avi, i like your "tatts"!!!!


 :laugh: cheers


----------



## Gilly199 (Apr 4, 2010)

3rd from the bottom in black dress :drool: I think im in love.

Good effort mate, awesome pics :thumb:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

great pics mate looks like you had fun


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Sy. said:


> Looks like a blast..
> 
> *I hope you know the guy on the left in the fourth pic down.. hes staring at your junk rather intensely * :lol:
> 
> On another note some of those birds are tidy as fvck


And he's rubbing his nipples :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pics, dude.

I am ashamed that you didn't have some 'love you long time' with any of those beauties!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, the ass is red mate cos the woman in the pic gave me a proper spanking. I liked it too 

@Stephy, thanks  got another 3 hours booked in for end of the month just before global gathering then need to start on it coming under my ribs and on my back

@Gilly199, I've got her number mate  she's from Oz and the pic doesn't do her justice. She was absolutly drop dead gorgeous.

@chrisj22, sex is easy to get out there mate. But not with the girls I got pics with, those were the ones who came up and actually spoke to you and were always good for a drink and meeting up in the big clubs with. Stay in the west end and you'll get laid easy.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

RACK said:


> @chrisj22, sex is easy to get out there mate. But not with the girls I got pics with, those were the ones who came up and actually spoke to you and were always good for a drink and meeting up in the big clubs with. *Stay in the west end and you'll get laid easy*.


Err, I'm okay actually mate - got wife and kids and sh1t :thumbup1:

Naa, joking aside, it's cool you were faithful to the bird back in the UK


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@chris, not really a gf back here but was going to sort things out once I was back. Turned out we won't be seeing each other for a while now so FAIL but as mentioned before karma kicked me in the ass big time before so kept myself a good boy. Plus had the time of my life so can't complain 

@Thebob, hahahaha Yeah man, came back dry. But met some top girls, swapped numbers/facebook and will be meeting up for a few more nights out over here so still kinda a victory


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aw RACK likes public domination  lol, how much of you you getting tattooed mate? From what you said cit sounds like half your upper body?! Lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got just short of a full sleeve, all delt, trap and left pec as you can see










It also goes round my rear delt but that will be getting extended the same as on my chest, then both pattterns are meeting under my ribs and going up to my arm pit


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pics are far too tame!

This is just a tame one from our adventures a couple of years ago..

me, magic torch and another mate

No pouting here


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Did you go to Jersey Shores mate LOL!!!

TBH if my abs were like that DB I'd have never had my silly t shirts on


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

DB said:


> Pics are far too tame!
> 
> This is just a tame one from our adventures a couple of years ago..
> 
> ...


sweaty betty


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jay.32 said:


> sweaty betty


Na thats drink all over my T-shirt! sweat on my face lol my drink on the shirt! lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DB said:


> Pics are far too tame!
> 
> This is just a tame one from our adventures a couple of years ago..
> 
> ...


Did you pull him then?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PMSL u spent more time on the floor that night pmsl proper carnage!

Fcuk me tho there were some crazy pics, not many more we can put up tho haha We played grazing every night and also golf balls, it was honestly like go out and get ruined then look at the camera the day after to see what the fcuk happend pmsl

We had to delete 95% of the pictures when we got home haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Have to add, the reason we had our pot bellies out was this absolute **** behind us had this 'powerhouse' tiny vest on which was hillarious, there is another pic with Baz pulling a massive dbl bicep right next to him hahaha fair play tho, he had some right fit blonde sort on his arm.....dont hate the man lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Have to add, the reason we had our pot bellies out was this absolute **** behind us had this 'powerhouse' tiny vest on which was hillarious, there is another pic with Baz pulling a massive dbl bicep right next to him hahaha fair play tho, he had some right fit blonde sort on his arm.....dont hate the man lol


 More pics of said holiday


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I cant post too many mate, I'll talk to baz and see which ones can be released on to public domain LMAO


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I cant post too many mate, I'll talk to baz and see which ones can be released on to public domain LMAO


Ahhhhh wheres the fun in that......... :thumb:

He was single then wasnt he?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

kieren1234 said:


> Ahhhhh wheres the fun in that......... :thumb:
> 
> He was single then wasnt he?


 :lol: :lol:

no FCUKIN comment pmsl

Not just him tho there are other ppl on the pics etc


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Male Animal/Adult lounge?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I cant post too many mate, I'll talk to baz and see which ones can be released on to public domain LMAO


 CHICKEN!

Baz always did say you had no bottle:whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

OK a couple more terrorising the west end...



I was shocked at this one...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> OK a couple more terrorising the west end...
> 
> View attachment 41988
> 
> ...


 YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

MORE?????????????


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> no FCUKIN comment pmsl
> 
> Not just him tho there are other ppl on the pics etc


HAHAHA. Go on..... i DARE YA! lol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I have to get some off my lappy at home - they are tucked away pmsl only a few semi tame ones on my work PC from FB


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I have to get some off my lappy at home - they are tucked away pmsl only a few semi tame ones on my work PC from FB


Goood laaddddddddddd :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I have to get some off my lappy at home - they are tucked away pmsl only a few semi tame ones on my work PC from FB


 YOU NO IT MAKES SENSE:whistling:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

TheBob said:


> I have never been to ibiza looks prity wild , . Will all these skanks get their fanny flaps out for me ,


 Depends!!!!

If you is a minger then No!:laugh:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm sorry.....but did someone mention Kellan Lutz??!!??!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like you've had fun xD


----------

